
Why I Won't Be Buying an Oculus Rift - fearfulsymmetry
http://bostinno.streetwise.co/2016/01/06/oculus-rift-vs-playstation-4-virtual-reality-price-comparison/
======
strictnein
Spoiler: It's because he bought a PS4 to play games on instead of a PC.

~~~
Someone1234
What they ACTUALLY said was that a combination of the Rift's price ($599) plus
the cost of the minimal PC needed according to Oculus ($900-1200) will price a
lot of people out of buying one.

Even if the Sony version costs the same ($599) it will likely be cheaper to
utilise since a PS4 costs roughly $300, and that's ignoring how many PS4 units
have already been sold (which is a legitimate argument, in particular when you
compare it to how many PCs people own who can drive a Oculus Rift (not many)).

Overall I think their argument has some weight. But obviously without knowing
what the Sony version of the Rift can do, it is hard to evaluate fully. But in
price terms, it is going to an easier sale when you work with a $300 console,
and not a $900 PC.

~~~
talmand
No, the reason the writer won't be buying a Rift is exactly that. A PS4 was
purchased to avoid paying more for a PC and that couch playing was desired.
That is the answer to the statement in the headline.

But what you said was also stated, but that's about people other than the
writer.

